# SouMatrix Promos!



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Everybody :wave:

As you already know it is that time of the year once again holidays!!! We would like to inform everyone about our current and upcoming promos. 
Starting today and ending Friday the 13th we are offering an exciting 30% off on all kits in honor of Veterans day! This is a great offer guys and gals so don't miss out :screwy: 
Promo Code - Vets15

You will also want to stay tuned and check out our BLACK FRIDAY SALE which will be our biggest sale of the year, believe us you will not want to miss it !!

We recently installed our Xtase line speakers into a brand new 2016 VW GOLF, we took the chance to take some pictures as well check them out below :laugh:
As always please feel free to contact us with any questions or comments about our product or installation or anything! eace:


















*www.soumatrix.com
*


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually plan on buying these speakers on black friday lol

Would love to know the deal for them. I already have money set aside to purchase a pair.


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Dookay said:


> Would like to hear them first. I'm a little apprehensive to spend so much on 4 speakers.
> 
> Also with the Touareg, I'm supposed to disconnect the OEM tweeter in the door, leaving only the lower speaker to play. Not liking that design.


Understandable, you can check other customers reviews as well. In my personal installing experience I will leave it up to the customer on the tweeter. I will have them listen to the system with and without the tweeter playing and have them make the decision for themselves. More than half the time customers will be okay with the OEM tweeter off due to the fact that it is not producing the same quality sound from the upgraded speakers you've just installed. Also the tweeter on our speakers is able to rotate so you can point it towards you as well.


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

Soumatrix said:


>


Can't wait to place my order!

The sale starts exactly on Black Friday?


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

oh_gawdnelly said:


> Can't wait to place my order!
> 
> The sale starts exactly on Black Friday?


Yes! all day friday!!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Dookay said:


> What is the power rating of these speakers?


It depends on which series you would like to go with, check out a tech page for more information http://www.soumatrix.com/pages/technology


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Dookay said:


> Thanks for the link. Unless I'm missing something, I see 40 watts RMS for all speakers.


No problem, our speakers can run 40 to 50 watts RMS or continuous power and max out at 100 watts. Typically our customers run the stock head units with these speakers which are running about 15 to 40 watts max (to each speaker) so these will work perfectly with it. You may also run an aftermarket head unit which will usually be running at 25 to 50 watts max so you will still be in the clear. If you exceed the 100 watt mark you will experience distortion and possibly damage the speaker itself. 

I hope that answers your question about power rating :thumbup:


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

We already have, we will be offering Buy 1 GET 1 FREE for our BLACK FRIDAY SALE going on all day friday!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Just a quick heads up for everyone, when you purchase during our BLACK FRIDAY SALE you will not see the additional set of speakers in your cart but we will be sending them out together as long as your purchase is made during the sale.


----------



## dme369369 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Black Friaday Sale*

Does this mean if I purchase the front speakers for my Tiguan I get the rear speakers for free?


----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

dme369369 said:


> Does this mean if I purchase the front speakers for my Tiguan I get the rear speakers for free?


Yes you do. I called because I had the same concern lol


----------



## dme369369 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Soumatrix Black Friday Promo*

Thanks...


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Just ordered a set of fronts for my Jetta. Hoping the rears show up with them from the BF promo.

:thumbup:


----------



## dme369369 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Soumatrix Black Friday Promo*

Just order the Xtase fronts for my Tiguan...


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

OK...1st time looking at the audio section of this forum. Seems like a good system and I have no desire to change the head unit. Biggest downer on this new car is the audio system...or lack of. 
Will you extend "Black Friday" to "Cyber Monday" on 8 speaker Xtase for 2015 VW CC? 
Please email me direct [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

I would also be a buyer if the same promo was extended to "Cyber Monday"


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Just spoke to Jonathon @ SouMatrix. Cyber Monday in play until 5:00! They are in California so keep that in mind. I tried to order but apparently they are having an issue with their website so they are working on fixing that right now.


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

Great News!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

syncro87 said:


> Just ordered a set of fronts for my Jetta. Hoping the rears show up with them from the BF promo.
> 
> :thumbup:


They Definitely Will!


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Their website was fixed quickly and I got my order in for my CC. Thanks!


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

Got my order in too. Thanks all!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

CYBER MONDAY SALE

we are continuing the BUY FRONT GET REAR FREE deal until the end of the day today!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dookay (Jul 18, 2013)

I ordered my front set on Black Friday so I could get the free rear set. I just received an email that the shipping contents were ONLY the front speakers. I tried to call the number on the email, (714) 540-1658, and it's out of service.

Can somebody from Soumatrix respond?


----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

I was told you won't see the rears but that they WILL be there when you open your package.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

oh_gawdnelly said:


> I was told you won't see the rears but that they WILL be there when you open your package.


Same here. My shipping info says 1 pair, but I was told via email that I would be also getting the rears at no charge.

They did send it media mail, which generally is the slowest thing known to man, making a person leading a donkey look fast. Given the sale deal, though, no complaints, really. I don't really expect them to overnight the stuff to me at the price I paid.


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

I noticed the Media Mail thing too. The last time I had something sent Media Mail it took 9 days to get from Alabama to Pennsylvania. I get that it's free shipping and it's a two for one deal, but I think if one spends over $300 on anything then something other than the lowest class of mail known to man could be utilized. I just hope it gets here before the weekend so I don't have to wait til the following weekend to install.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Box from Soumatrix arrived Friday, so no big deal, didn't take all that long. Haven't had time to crack it open yet.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

How do they get away with shipping automotive parts by media mail??? That's subject to inspection by USPS and return to sender if found not to be media material???\


----------



## Dookay (Jul 18, 2013)

syncro87 said:


> Box from Soumatrix arrived Friday, so no big deal, didn't take all that long. Haven't had time to crack it open yet.


Interesting. I'm one state over from Soumatrix and they still haven't arrived.


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

I had the same thought about the Media Mail thing but was afraid to tempt fate by talking about it. The tracking number they gave me has been stuck on info transmitted to USPS since the 2nd of Dec. I'm also one state from them and still no speakers.


----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

I finished installing today. Very happy with my purchase. They sound fantastic. My advice for the sound deadning material is to cut them up in smaller squares and spread them out throughout the door panel. Also make sure you have the correct tools if you don't have a drill and a rivet gun installing them will be nearly impossible. Avoid the headache.


----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

Dookay said:


> I had heard the Touareg speakers are bolted in. Which model do you have?


I have a Mk5 R32. 

If that's the case for you the install should be a breeze. I wish mine was simply bolted in would have saved me some time. :laugh:


----------



## oh_gawdnelly (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm in Florida and got mine in 6 days. So yeah something has to be up. No way it should take that much time.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine arrived in 10 days (shipping to Arizona). But I didn't receive them on the 10th day...I received a USPS note in my mailbox to go to the station with $4.88 in hand for "inadequate postage!" Why???? Because they were shipped media mail and I hate to point out the obvious but SPEAKERS DO NOT QUALIFY AS MEDIA! :screwy:
Inside the box was a note from the USPS that if I refused to pay then the items would be sent back to the sender and also a list of what qualifies for media and....SPEAKERS ARE NOT ON THE LIST! 
SO IS $4.88 FOR SHIPPING GOING TO BREAK ME? NO...BUT COME ON GUYS, YOUR CHEATING THE SYSTEM DESIGNED WITH A REAL NEED IN MIND...NOT TO SAVE YOU A FEW BUCKS ON YOUR SPEAKERS! 
They will go under the Christmas tree for gift from kids to daddy. Hope they sound good!


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

Still waiting on mine to arrive in Oregon. Ordered the same day WILLCCU did. I guess I should be expecting a notice in my mailbox too. Geez.


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys

We apologize for the mix up with the shipping. We had an issue with our shipping apps and somehow media mail was the option. We are working on the issue and preventing it in the future. Thank you all for your purchases and patience.


----------



## dme369369 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Soumatrix Xtase Insatlled*

2012 Tiguan SE RNS315

Installed my Soumatrix Xtase speakers in all 4 doors (with DynaMat).

They sound awesome ... Try this set up and tell me what you think:

Load ACDC War Machine and Thunder Struck onto your iPod or iPhone...go to Settings/Music/EQ...set EQ to "Latin"

Set the RNS 315 Sound Settings:

Treble +1
Mid +4
Bass +4
Balance -2
Fade 0

Set Radio Volume at 10...Play War Machine and Thunder Struck back to back...Comments please.


----------



## byoonak (May 2, 2009)

Dookay said:


> I had heard the Touareg speakers are bolted in. Which model do you have?


When you receive your speakers and get around to installing them can you verify the T3 Touareg speakers are bolted in rather than riveted in?

Thanks!


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Everybody:wave:
*
In honor of Mr. Stewart's birthday we will be having a 35% off sale!* 
Offer is Valid from now until Saturday 1/16


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Martin luther King Jr. Sale!*

Sale ends 01/22/16
Use code: dream2016


----------



## BarneySilver6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Soumatrix said:


> Sale ends 01/22/16
> Use code: dream2016


Martin Luther King Jr sale with a promo code of dream2016? A) Does anyone at Soumatrix have any taste at all? and B) How is it that Rod Stewarts birthday garners 35% off, but MLK only gets 20%?


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Finally got my 2 for 1 Black Friday speakers in. I'm very happy with the sound quality; much better than factory on my 2015 CC. Shop charged $184 as I am to busy to work on it myself. They took rivets out and screwed instead of rivets for the new speakers. 

And I caught that Rod Stewart 35% off vs. MLK 20% off also. But I also saw MLK got you a $30.00 iTunes card and Rod didn't. So I dunno....


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

We both have 2015 CC's right? The reason I ask is that I installed them myself and there were no rivets. They were screwed in from the factory. I just re-used the screws from the car. It was actually an easy install, if you have the right tools to pop off the door panels without damaging the things that attach it to the door. 

When I first powered up the speakers they kind of sounded like crap, but the instructions said that they needed a break in period. That sounded like BS but sure enough after a day or two they started to sound much better. I'm really happy with them now.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes...2015. I wasn't there but shop said rivets were factory. Maybe the shop used my new speakers all morning before I got there and they were already "broken in". But come to think of it, I did think they got better latter in the day. I thought it was just my imagination but you may be right.


----------



## Soumatrix (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Valentine’s Day! We want you to share your love of music with a Valentine. Receive two 12 month complimentary Slacker Radio Plus with purchase. Free delivery in the USA.
Offer is valid between 2/12/16 – 2/17/16 only via Facebook Shop and in the USA only. Visit our Facebook page for more details.
Hurry and get this sweet Valentine’s promo! :heart:


----------

